# [JDOM] XML File, neue Daten hinzufügen



## Tokka (18. Nov 2004)

Moin Moin!

Ich habe folgendes problem, 

Ich habe ein XML File, worin ich Benuter, ein Passwort und einen Level speichere 


```
<benutzerverwaltung>
   <user>
      <username>Ernie</username> 
      <password>1234</password> 
      <level>2</level> 
   </user>
</benutzerverwaltung>
```


Nun bekomme ich aus der GUI 2 Strings geliefert, und zwar einen neuen User mit Passwort.

Das eigentliche Problem ist, das ich nicht weiss, wie ich einen neunen Knoten einhängen kann (Knoten ist für mich <user>........</user>)

Er schreibt mit immer ein ganz neues File wo wieder nur 1 user drin steht.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Nov 2004)

RTFM

du hast doch bestimmt irgendwo die JDOM-API

->  Document.addContent(...)


----------



## schmeckzilla (18. Nov 2004)

Hi,

oder Du suchst einfach im Forum nach JDom.

Und schaust unter http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10579.

Es gibt aber auch noch ein Möglichkeit, die mit listen arbeitet.


----------



## ByteRix (18. Nov 2004)

Mit JDOM nen Eintrag hinzufügen: 


```
Element newElement = new Element("meinElementName");
		newElement.addContent("meinElementInhalt");
		rootElement.addContent(newElement);
```

denk ma das es so gehen könnte

mfg byte


----------



## Tokka (19. Nov 2004)

Danke! hat soweit alles funktioniert.

Nun habe ich aber Probleme mir alle inhalte von <username> aufzulisten :-(

habe 10 User angelegt und möchte nun eine Liste haben, in der alle 10 Benutzer drin stehen.

Naja, mal sehen was ich im forum noch dazu finden.


Gruß
Tokka


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Nov 2004)

> Naja, mal sehen was ich im forum noch dazu finden.


schau lieber zuerst in die javadoc


----------

